# One Crusty Shut Eye



## S-Harkey (Feb 13, 2008)

Remy was fine this morning when I checked on them, but a few hours later I went to play with them and one of Remy's eyes was sealed shut with a yellow crust- kinda like when kids get pink eye. I can't see any swelling, the other eye is fine, and I washed the eye open with some warm water.
She seems ok, no red fluids from her eyes or nose, no wheezing or sneezing. I'm cleaning their cage with a bleach solution right now and washing all their linens in warm water with soap and keeping the two seperate right now just in case.
Does anyone have any ideas on this? Should I keep them apart? Its only one eye so I don't think its really an infection- but not sure.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

It could be a one off - keep an eye (no pun intended) on it.

If it becomes a frequent occurance you can try using a saline flush (I use stuff for contact lenses) or you can sometimes use eyedrops for humans (I use one containing an antibiotic chloramphenicol) that can get rid of a mild infection. But I would certainly reccommend asking your vet before using them - just in case


----------



## ipopcorn (Feb 25, 2008)

I would separate them if I were you just to be safe. Eye infections seem to be quite contagious I had a chinchilla with an eye infection and when his cleared up one of my rats got the same thing and they never even came in contact with each other. If it is an infection you don't want two rats with crusty eyes...just my thought. If it comes back you should probably see a vet.


----------

